# mamba



## rooman (Dec 11, 2009)

hi guys recently got my dwa intrested in mamba's not sure which one any one out there with any suggestions.
mike


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

the purple one if you can source one ,if not just the black or green ,both crazy fast ,i would not get one for my first dwa snake ,i know mates who keep these ,have been keeping snakes ,dwa for 25 years plus ,and evan they have to jump back from the mamba speed ,mat


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't you need to identify the animal you will be keeping when you apply for a DWA?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

def wouldnt get a mamba as your first hot.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Podarcis said:


> Don't you need to identify the animal you will be keeping when you apply for a DWA?


That's what my council have told me, they need to know what you'll be housing.


----------



## rooman (Dec 11, 2009)

ye have told council but now time is here scarrrrrey


----------



## plrodham (Dec 5, 2010)

dunny1 said:


> def wouldnt get a mamba as your first hot.


Just out of curiosity, what was your first hot?


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

hot bath???


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

first front fanged snake was a copperhead.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> Don't you need to identify the animal you will be keeping when you apply for a DWA?


Depends some councils allow you to apply for a license under a specific type. Like all Trimeresurus etc etc, some have even just allowed you to just say Pit Vipers..So it depends i guess on your council lol.


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> Don't you need to identify the animal you will be keeping when you apply for a DWA?


I'm interested to know that too, the DWA List contains families of snakes, unless specifically told otherwise I would apply at the level, for example Elapidae and Viperidae


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

barrow_matt said:


> I'm interested to know that too, the DWA List contains families of snakes, unless specifically told otherwise I would apply at the level, for example Elapidae and Viperidae


Ask your council, it depends on them.


----------



## craig griffin (Nov 2, 2010)

rooman said:


> hi guys recently got my dwa intrested in mamba's not sure which one any one out there with any suggestions.
> mike


whats scares me about this is the "recently got my dwa" and you want a mamba...... oh f:censor:ing dear !


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

rooman said:


> hi guys recently got my dwa intrested in mamba's not sure which one any one out there with any suggestions.
> mike


So you just got your DWA and you are looking into Mambas?

Sorry but this really looks like another one of these idiotic posts that regualarly appear on this forum.

If (and that is a big if) you do have your first DWA licence and are considering a mambas as a first hot species then the licensing people should have been aware of what you were applying for and unless you have a shed load of experience would have turned you down.

If you are experienced enough to tackle fast moving dangerous elapids you would not be posting such a strange remark.

So I'm going to go for dreamer or bullshitter


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

rooman said:


> hi guys recently got my dwa intrested in mamba's not sure which one any one out there with any suggestions.
> mike


 what utter shit?if thats the road you wish to go ,do yourself a favor and tell your loved ones you love them cause it would be the last time you did.utter madness .learn to walk before you run my freind.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

rinkels said:


> what utter shit?if thats the road you wish to go ,do yourself a favor and tell your loved ones you love them cause it would be the last time you did.utter madness .learn to walk before you run my freind.


The thread was dying, best left off that way. Let it sink to the bottom and be forgotten about, or deleted!


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> The thread was dying, best left off that way. Let it sink to the bottom and be forgotten about, or deleted!


 oh ok if that was the case why repond to it.do you keep mambas.?


----------

